# Need to identify old Englander



## ja_cain (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm giving my buddy my old gas insert.  Burning in an open fireplace until funds allow for a stove purchase.  My buddy offered to let me have his old Englander stove.  It has a 6" adapter on top and thought about going a head and installing a liner and running this thing until I can purchase/find the stove I really want.  Is this an OK stove for an old smoke dragon?  What model is it as he cant tell me and has not removed it yet to see if it has an info plate on it.  Can it be easily converted to a single door with glass window setup?  Thanks a lot in advance for any help/advice you folks may have.


----------



## X-Raycer (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought an Englander just like that (Legs instead of Pedestal) from a friend in Virginia who was moving.
It was like new, only being used three times.
It had Glass in the doors and also iron "Horseshoe" inserts like yours, I assume, in case the owner preferred them.
I brought it to Kentucky when I moved last June.
Last week I sold it to my son-in-law's parents.
He thinks he should have paid me more than the $500 he did.
After seeing it doing its business, I have to agree with him that it is a pretty good stove.
I wish I could have kept it.
But I have a Fisher Mama Bear that will go in my cabin project when the weather warms.


----------



## ja_cain (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for your input.  Do you know what kind of burn times he is getting?  My buddy was talking it up like it would have enough hot coals in it in the morning to get a fire going again.  He is just using in a "slammer" config, but I would most likely run a 6" liner all the way up.  I would be cool if I could source the glass inserts for the doors too.


----------



## X-Raycer (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't have his # but I will be visiting late next week and I'll ask him about over-night burns.
As far as the glass goes, I would measure the "horseshoe" inserts and order glass of the same dimensions.
This site looks like a good bet.

https://www.onedayglass.com/

Not cheap but PyroCeram glass is not cheap, period.


----------



## X-Raycer (Nov 19, 2014)

I had an opportunity to speak with my daughter this afternoon & I asked her how the in-laws liked the stove.
Specifically, about all-night burns.

She said that the stove burns all night leaving the house warm in the morning, with plenty of coals to build a fire.
She told me, "He can't believe he was looking to buy an Ashley Wood Circulator Heater for 3 times the money."
She said, "He told me that he wouldn't take $5,000 for it, if offered."

It just looked like a good stove to me or I would not have bought.
I believe you have a decent Wood Stove there...

I'l try to get a picture of this one & post it when I get up there in Hartford, KY.


----------



## ja_cain (Nov 19, 2014)

You are the man!  Thank you so much for the info.  Now I am excited and looking forward to getting it.  BTW, thanks for the link to the glass source.  I will check into it and see if that sounds like a realistic modification based on the price.

JC


----------



## X-Raycer (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's a pic of this stove with the glass. No fire in it.
Your's looks like it is set on a hearth, half way into a fireplace.
I had a setup like that.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 28, 2014)

that stove is a 28-J fireplace insert , built from about 1983 through 1988, it is a "pre-epa" unit

the glass is 6-7/8 by 7-1/4 inches in size ESW part # AC-G3  can be found in our online store  look about halfway down the page on this link
http://www.englanderstoves.com/store/Older_Model_Parts.html#108


----------



## ja_cain (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Looks like 8" flue collar which would stink as I want to do the 6" so I can upgrade to a newer stove later on and reuse the liner.  I need to get over to his house and check it out.  Is there a way to do a single door setup on it?  Upon further inspection, looks like it isn't exactly the same as xraycers stove as his is a free stander.  The insert may still have the 6" collar on it.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 28, 2014)

that stove should have an 8 inch collar on it


----------



## mellow (Nov 28, 2014)

With that being a double door you would have your work cut out for you trying to make it a single door with glass, you would have more time and money into R&D than just buying a new englander insert (which btw would come with a 6" collar  )


----------



## ja_cain (Nov 28, 2014)

mellow said:


> With that being a double door you would have your work cut out for you trying to make it a single door with glass, you would have more time and money into R&D than just buying a new englander insert (which btw would come with a 6" collar  )




I hear you.  I would love to be able to fit a 30-NCH in my fireplace but don't think it will happen.   Not sure how their inserts stack up to the other inserts available. This is what I have to work with.


----------



## mellow (Nov 28, 2014)

They still make a good no frills budget line insert, just like the stoves it puts out heat at an affordable price point.


----------



## ja_cain (Nov 28, 2014)

mellow said:


> They still make a good no frills budget line insert, just like the stoves it puts out heat at an affordable price point.



I know, they are just on the smallish side.  I have an 1800 square foot ranch with a decent size vaulted ceiling family room.  Not sure what kind of burn times I can get with that puppy.  Need to do some research.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## mellow (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, it is too small for that amount of space.  I would post a new thread in the main forum listing your fireplace dimensions and what your budget is and your heating requirements, see what comes up for you.


----------

